#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-11
 * nigel_nb realizes he's watching the wrong movie when hungry
 * nigel_nb is off foraging for food
<duanedesign> hello cprofitt
<duanedesign> cprofitt: yes I would be interested in doing that
<cprofitt> duanedesign: do you have an account on the Moodle site yet?
<duanedesign> cprofitt: i dont think so. I remembered looking at it a long time ago. i can check
<cprofitt> check... let me know
<cprofitt> if not make an account with openID and I will give you course creator rights
<duanedesign> cprofitt: ok i got it
<cprofitt> all set for course creator duanedesign
<duanedesign> cprofitt: great
<cprofitt> feel free to ask me questions...
<duanedesign> cprofitt: i have all the materials compiled to do courses on all the Launchpad topics. I am working through it all and condensing it
<duanedesign> cprofitt: thanks, i might take you up on that :)
<cprofitt> np
<nigel_nb> later everyone
<pleia2> cprofitt: when you have some time, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseLayout do you think you can add some kind of "Moodle Example" to each which explains where in moodle each section would go? or what it would be called?
<chitchatcurtis> Is anyone here tonight?
<pleia2> evening
<chitchatcurtis> how are you
<chitchatcurtis> ?
<chitchatcurtis> can I ask a question?
<pleia2> chitchatcurtis: we're a course development project, if it's a support channel you'd be better off trying #ubuntu :)
<chitchatcurtis> you just answered my question
<pleia2> if you'd like more information about our project the project wiki page in the /topic can tell you more
<chitchatcurtis> ok thanks   Im new to linux  I guess I will look on this site on the 11th and see what this is all about
<pleia2> we're working on writing courses about ubuntu that teams can teach
<chitchatcurtis> Im very interested in learning.
<pleia2> if you're interested, we're also having a "User Day" on Saturday in a couple weeks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<chitchatcurtis> ok I also have a few friends here that are also interested. Im doing my best in south east oklahoma to spread the word about Ubuntu
<pleia2> cool :)
<pleia2> I don't know how active it is, but there is an Ubuntu team in OK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OklahomaTeam
<chitchatcurtis> I just joined a few days ago.
<pleia2> oh great
<chitchatcurtis> Im going to try to get something going closer to home. I have friends that use fedora and arch. but we are going to get something together here.
 * pleia2 nods
<nigel_nb> pleia2, ah, your back :)
<chitchatcurtis> don't know when yet but we are working on it. I have run into several business that run a linux os here but they don't know much about it. nor do I. But Im wanting to learn more. I just love the fact that I have more control of my computer
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yep!
<pleia2> chitchatcurtis: interesting, are they using it on servers or desktops?
<pleia2> I find it's kinda rare for companies to use it on desktops just yet, but there are a few popping up lately
<chitchatcurtis> desktop. mostly for oklahoma wild life. for hunting and fishing licenses. but it is good to see it go to that point
<pleia2> yeah, that's great :)
<chitchatcurtis> I have a boss that uses a laptop with fedora with a windows xp v machine so he can work on allen bradly plc's
<chitchatcurtis> I want to do the same with my laptop. Im the mill wright/ electrian, and I need to be able to trouble shoot the plcs from home
<pleia2> ah, is that an application that only runs on windows?
<chitchatcurtis> yes it is
<chitchatcurtis> xp pro
<pleia2> I've found that to be the biggest hurdle in getting businesses to adopt linux
<pleia2> one or two key apps that only run in windows and are vital
<chitchatcurtis> and I really don't understand that. If I had a company I would want to be more open to the world. It isn't just a windows and mac world anymore
<pleia2> I am hopeful that some companies are coming to that realization
<chitchatcurtis> Me too. I was never a real big fan of windows. But I was looking into getting a Mac till I was introduced to Ubuntu
<chitchatcurtis> Thank goodness
<chitchatcurtis> So what are your thoughts of Ubuntu vrs fedora?
<pleia2> don't have any really, I have very little experience with fedora
<pleia2> fedora (and redhat, centos) use the "rpm" package infrastructure, I've always preferred "deb" which debian and ubuntu use
<chitchatcurtis> me too but boss is pushing it. Im more into Ubuntu. From what I have learned ubuntu is a little more user friendly
<pleia2> I know a lot of fedora folks who would say the same about fedora, it might just come down to a personal preference
<chitchatcurtis> I bet your right. But the foundation is still linux:-D
<pleia2> yep :)
<chitchatcurtis> thank you for chatting with me. I guess that I need to go offline and get some sleep. 3 am comes early
<pleia2> sure thing, you too
<pleia2> take care
<chitchatcurtis> you too  I will try to be here Monday
<Steel__> hello to All, when i recompile a kernel, how do i use them on hardware identic other physikal Systems ? just copy them over and create Bootloader Menu ?
<leoquant> Hi Steel_ maybe it is an idea to ask your question here: #ubuntu-beginners, or #ubuntu?
<leoquant>  /join #ubuntu-beginners
<Steel__> Thanks leoquant
<pleia2> re: User Days, who was looking into using Lernid? nhandler mentioned it since it'll be ready for UDW just a couple days after UUD so we might actually be able to use it
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I did
<nigel_nb> pleia2, we need to create a server side config file and give jono
<pleia2> nigel_nb: are there instructions for that somewhere?
<nigel_nb> pleia2, getting that for ya
<nigel_nb> pleia2, do know how to generate an ical file?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: no, but I can learn
<nigel_nb> I dont know, I thought u knew
<pleia2> hehe
<nhandler> nigel_nb and pleia2: Google Calendar (and most calendar apps) can export an ical
<nhandler> Want me to make one?
<pleia2> nhandler: that'd be great :)
<nigel_nb> nhandler, oh, thanks
<nigel_nb> pleia2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid/LernidEvent
<pleia2> nigel_nb: thanks!
<nigel_nb> but the problem is, we can't we partial to lernid
<nigel_nb> the features are mind blowing
<nigel_nb> but only users there would be the sort of testers for lernid
<pleia2> yeah, I think we'd have to plan around it ahead of time, which there isn't time for now
<nhandler> Not really. They will be using it for UDW a few days later, so I see no problem with using some of its features for the User Day
<nigel_nb> nhandler, but slides option is too tempting
<nhandler> nigel_nb: Slides should simply supplement, they shouldn't be the full presentation
<nigel_nb> I'll try to work around Lernid, but using the features in lernid too
<nigel_nb> nhandler, where you there for Jono's test class?
<nhandler> nigel_nb: No. I couldn't make it
<nigel_nb> nhandler, it was mindblowing TBH
<cprofitt> I missed his class...
<cprofitt> would have liked to attend
<nigel_nb> Lernid crashed a few times for me
<nigel_nb> but once stable and working, I think we have a very good tool
<pleia2> cool
<cprofitt> bbl -- wife is practicing her presentation...
<nhandler> Here is a basic ics version of the Ubuntu User Days calendar. http://paste.ubuntu.com/355225/
<nhandler> Actually, just use this URL: http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/ht0cie6r0pao14j6c2ndv8d8d8%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics
<nigel_nb> nhandler, yeah, only the url is needed
<nhandler> If anyone prepares some slides for their presentation or if the schedule changes, poke me and I can update the calendar
<pleia2> thanks nhandler!
<nhandler> :)
<nigel_nb> nhandler, great :)
<_marx_> hum slides for command line basics... :)
<_marx_> actually one for midnight commander might be useful
<nhandler> I can also host the PDF files if people need some hosting
<pleia2> great
<cjohnston> pleia2: did you ever talk to magicfab?
<nigel_nb> nhandler, I finally learned how to get the ical link ;)
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, did you do anything about lernid ?
<cjohnston> about it?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, I'm creating the config file.. okay with ya?
<cjohnston> ya
<nigel_nb> k
<nigel_nb> nhandler, ping
<nhandler> nigel_nb: pong
<nigel_nb> nhandler, where do we put the .lernid server-side configuration file? any idea
<nigel_nb> jono is not clear on the wiki
<nhandler> nigel_nb: I believe you need to give it to Jono right now
<nigel_nb> nhandler, ah
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, are the start times and end times of the user day definite?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, in that case, I can give jono the config file
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: i dont know.. hellow may be backing out... but we now have magicfab who is offering, but seems his courses are already covered..
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, hm, cutting 1 hour?
<cjohnston> possible
<cjohnston> dont know
<cjohnston> trying to get more info from magicfab
<cjohnston> see if he has something to cover that isnt already
<nigel_nb> let me know in a few
<nigel_nb> if u decide to shuffle its okay, just let nhandler know
<nigel_nb> if u cut hours, I have to know
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-12
<pleia2> cjohnston: I thought you PMed him :)
<nigelbabu> ok, I got disconnected
<nigelbabu> did anyone say something to nigel_nb ? ;)
<Pendulum> nope
<nigelbabu> :)
<nigelbabu> pleia2, user days comes under learning team?
<pleia2> nigelbabu: learning and classroom, that's why we organize it here :)
<nigelbabu> pleia2, okay, thats the tie
<nigelbabu> pleia2, how much more time for meeting?
<pleia2> 1 hr 40 minutes
<nigelbabu> 7:30...hm, lemme finish packing then
<pleia2> :)
<_marx_> hey alinuxfan good to see you again
<cjohnston> pleia2: i havent heard anything.. wasnt sure if you did
<pleia2> nope
<nhandler> I just confirmed, config file goes to jono
<pleia2> nhandler: ok, thanks
<cjohnston> thanks nhandler
<cjohnston> pleia2 Pendulum _marx_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Meetings/01112010
<cjohnston> I know its last minute.. but got anything to add?
<_marx_> no
<alinuxfan> hey _marx_ , just got back from my brother's wedding
<pleia2> cjohnston: updated
<_marx_> alinuxfan: cool man I should have done that in the team channel we're about to have a ubunutu users day meeting here
<cjohnston> I see pleia2 and _marx_ but i dont see Pendulum
<_marx_> present
<cjohnston> you got me a present?
<pleia2> :)
<_marx_> ah, no sorry about that
<cjohnston> uggh
<_marx_> charcoal?
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> lol back at ya!
<cjohnston> ok... well.. do we want to go on and start and hopefully Pendulum will show up?
<pleia2> yeah
 * _marx_ nods
<cprofitt> the meeting is at 9pm yes?
<pleia2> cjohnston: yeah, this is the user days meeting
<cjohnston> cprofitt: this is the User Days meeting..
<pleia2> err cprofitt
<_marx_> cprofitt: yes this is uud
<pleia2> tabfail++
<cjohnston> The team meeting is at 9
<cprofitt> not sure I got any notice for that one...
<cjohnston> cprofitt: its mostly just the 4 of us talkin..
<cprofitt> k
<cjohnston> feel free to hang out and give input though
<_marx_> first hour is intro, what's that going to be like?
<cjohnston> Hellow/MagicFab courses - cjohnston
<pleia2> cjohnston: do you want me to email MF?
<cjohnston> Hellow still doesn't have a topic idea for himself, and mentioned to me a couple days ago about removing his name.. I have no problem with this of course... but wanted to try to get any last course ideas
<cjohnston> sure pleia2
<pleia2> ok, I'll do that now
<cjohnston> Sounds good..
<_marx_> I'm planning on being around all day that day
<cjohnston> any thoughts on a topic for Hellow?
<pleia2> do we know where his strengths are?
<pleia2> evening ZachK_
<ZachK_> oh hello pleia2
<cjohnston> I don't..
<ZachK_> pleia2: what's up? I say that as you usually don't ping me
<pleia2> ZachK_: user days meeting
<ZachK_> right now?
<pleia2> yep
<ZachK_> oh sweet
<pleia2> hey Hellow
<ZachK_> ok...what's it about
<cjohnston> hello Hellow
<_marx_> hi Hellow
<ZachK_> Hellow....what up dude
<Hellow> Ohai thar.
<cjohnston> Hellow: we are talking about you
<cjohnston> ;-)
<pleia2> trying to think of what new people would need to know about
 * ZachK_ sharpens keyboard
<cjohnston> We are trying to come up with a course for you..
<ZachK_> pleia2: command line
<PabloRubianes> Sorry i am late, hello
<pleia2> ZachK_: covered
<cjohnston> ZachK_: have you seen the schedule
<pleia2> ZachK_: the schedule so far is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<ZachK_> thanks pleia2 will look right......NOW!
<cjohnston> I have also invited PabloRubianes to join in since he is half of the lead for the spanish UUD
<_marx_> ZachK_: i have that but i'd love to talk to you about it
<cjohnston> PabloRubianes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Meetings/01112010
<ZachK_> _marx_: about what?
<pleia2> let me see if I can get cproffit back
<ZachK_> cjohnston: did you say you're trying to get a course for me?
<_marx_> what to cover how to present it etc
<Hellow> This is an.. interesting time to be doing this.
<pleia2> I'd like to see if he can let us know what he'll be covering in "equivalent" talk
<cjohnston> ZachK_: no.. for Hellow
<ZachK_> cjohnston: roger
<cjohnston> Hellow: ?
<ZachK_> _marx_:
<pleia2> so I'm wondering if there is anything on the desktop itself we're not covering but would be interesting
<ZachK_> :-D
<cjohnston> PabloRubianes: do you all have any courses we dont have?
<ZachK_> pleia2: can you pm me the scrollback of the meeting so far?
<pleia2> Hellow: how are you at basic system configuration, explaining the differences between "preferences" and "administration" and what things you can edit?
<doctormo> pleia2: This meeting is in 40mins right?
<Hellow> Package management, command line, bash scripting, etc. programming languages, system config, desktop preferences, desktop config, etc.
<ZachK_> doctormo: it's right now
<cjohnston> doctormo: two different meetings.. this is user days team meeting
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, this is just a sort of impromptu user days meeting
<pleia2> Hellow: I am thinking "system config, desktop preferences, desktop config"
<doctormo> Ah, *few* I meant ubuntu-learning meeting... i.e. the channel we're in ;-)
<Hellow> desktop preferences could be a little hard, as there are three primary DE's for Ubuntu.
<pleia2> Hellow: or whatever you think you can fit into an hour :)
<pleia2> Hellow: we're focusing on Gnome
<Hellow> Desktop config, in many ways, = desktop preferences
<PabloRubianes> cjohnston: So far we have confirmed (Terminal, Join LoCo, Bugs report and equivalent software for Ubuntu)
 * pleia2 nods
<cjohnston> That sounds good..
<cjohnston> PabloRubianes: thanks
<cjohnston> Hellow: are you good with that?
<Hellow> I am, but I don't know if I can make it fill an hour.
<ZachK_> have you done how to set up movies/cd's or at least how to play them? I know that's like SUPER easy but some users just don't know how
<PabloRubianes> cjohnston: we are wainting for more presenters to confirm, for the spanish speaking people this is Holiday time
<ZachK_> and wireless is always a good one
<Hellow> Oh god wireless.
<cjohnston> gotcha PabloRubianes
<pleia2> Hellow: haha
<ZachK_> What....what did I say?
 * ZachK_ said, "Wireless"
<cjohnston> wireles
<cjohnston> s
 * pleia2 gets the impression that Hellow doesn't want to do the wireless talk :)
<Hellow> Exactly. Never use "wireless" and "linux" in the same sentence/context.
<ZachK_> Haha
<cjohnston> So we have some ideas that you should be able to make something out of Hellow ?
<cjohnston> mine works
<Hellow> Possibly.
<cjohnston> right no
<cjohnston> w
<pleia2> cjohnston: hehe
<_marx_> lernid
<cjohnston> im on a laptop in bed with the wife who is PASSED OUT
<pleia2> mine too, so I don't mess with it ;)
<Hellow> I'm *best* with everything that's already taken :P.
<cjohnston> I want her drugs
<ZachK_> pleia2: has anyone covered server/Firebird?
<pleia2> ZachK_: no, but we're trying to keep this pretty basic
<ZachK_> pleia2: oh.....ok then
<Hellow> Yeah, that's a little advanced.
<ZachK_> nevermind
<cjohnston> II. Confirm Schedule - cjohnston
<ZachK_> I'll just keep quiet then
<_marx_> hum i was planning on alpine...
<Hellow> I'll have a decision on my topic up on the UserDays wiki tomorrow.
<cjohnston> Right now, I haven't recieved any negative feedback on the current schedule as set..
<cjohnston> thanks Hellow !
<cjohnston> glad we could keep you in this
<pleia2> Hellow: great, thanks
<cjohnston> I will email everyone and confirm that the schedule works for them.. Anyone have any issues with it the way it stands now?
<pleia2> cjohnston: nope, looks good
<_marx_> first hour is intros?
<cjohnston> _marx_: getting there
<cjohnston> actually thats next
<_marx_> so how do we use that hour
<cjohnston> III. Plan Intro - [[cjohnston]]
<pleia2> I am starting to think we need to use that hour to give a lernid demo
<cjohnston> pleia2: i know at one point we talked and you said you had some stuff we could work with
<duanedesign> _marx_: alpine is neat. I saw someone asking about mutt earlier
<pleia2> cjohnston: yeah, I was thinking of using some of the material from the intro to the open week
<cjohnston> pleia2: AlanBell (I think) had made the suggestion that we dont tailor this to lernid due to the possibility of having people on windows
<cjohnston> or people who dont know how to install lernid
<cjohnston> via a ppa
<pleia2> jono always does an introduction
<Hellow> Wait, are we using lernid on this?
<cjohnston> he isnt availbale
<cjohnston> available
<pleia2> right, he doesn't have to do it :)
<pleia2> we can
<cjohnston> one day ill learn to spell
<pleia2> but a similiar thing is what I had in mind
 * _marx_ votes no on lernid
<cjohnston> I was tryin to be funny.. but didnt come out
<_marx_> new users will have to learn how to enable a ppa
<cjohnston> we do have jcastro tho
<pleia2> _marx_: no to using it at all, or no to telling people about it and how to use it?
<chitchatcurtis> what is it
<Hellow> ...actually, I think that might be my topic. Using apt-get/aptitude.
<_marx_> pleia2: no as default
<cjohnston> If people want to use it on their own its fine, but I don't think we should 'support' it
<Hellow> Or general package management.
<pleia2> the karmic intro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekKarmic/Intro
<ZachK_> gotta go folks....chores
<Pendulum> I agree with cjohnston
<pleia2> _marx_: I agree it shouldn't be default
<cjohnston> pleia2: !
<cjohnston> oops.. tab fail
<cjohnston> Pendulum: !
<pleia2> hey Pendulum
<Pendulum> hi, sorry, I've been somewhat reading, but things are moving fast and my brain has decided to stop moving fast ;)
<chitchatcurtis> what is this site all about
<ZachK_> pleia2: i wish to speak with you in say an hour or so? that acceptable
<Hellow> Pendulum, More coffee always works.
<duanedesign> Hellow: i know i used ubuntu for 2 years before i realized you could type just 'aptitude' and get the ncurses package manager window
<pleia2> ZachK_: sure, I'll be around
<Hellow> duanedesign, LOL.
<Pendulum> Hellow: no coffee. it'd be bad.
<ZachK_> pleia2: in an hour then.....bye team
<cjohnston> duanedesign: i didnt know that.... lol
<cjohnston> bye ZachK_
<cjohnston> didnt care to... i dont think.. but didnt know that
<pleia2> Hellow: maybe installing packages in general?
<pleia2> Hellow: apt, aptitude, synaptic, software center
<Pendulum> installing packages is good
<Pendulum> (as an idea for something to do)
<Hellow> pleia2, I think general package management would be useful, but focus upon installing packages yes.
<cjohnston> that sounds good
<Hellow> Adding repositories through the command line and software sources, using software center, using apt to install, remove, upgrade, and dist-upgrade, etc.
<chitchatcurtis> wow this is fast
<cjohnston> maybe we can move things around too.. and get that earlier in the day
<pleia2> Hellow: I'd also touch base with paultag, his class is about finding trusted software
<_marx_> Hellow: I wasn't going to cover that in cli basics
 * Hellow headdesk
<chitchatcurtis> am I here?
<cjohnston> is that sarcasm?
<pleia2> chitchatcurtis: we're having a meeting about the upcoming Ubuntu User Day: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<Hellow> This is going to be interesting.
<_marx_> indeed
<chitchatcurtis> o I c
<cjohnston> So maybe more with software center and stuff and less with cli?
<Hellow> There's not much left to that topic if you take out the command line part of it.. :P.
<cjohnston> Hellow: cover 16 smaller topics in one hour
<cjohnston> heh
<Hellow> Oh great.
<Hellow> :P
<cjohnston> ;-)
<_marx_> Hellow: I'm planning on installing mc and lynx
<pleia2> hehe
<Hellow> _marx_, In that case, I could cover the more detailed/advanced features of aptitude and apt?
<_marx_> apt-cache and apt-show?
<chitchatcurtis> this looks like it is over my head for now lol
<Hellow> Those too.
<cjohnston> lets get back to the intro please.. we are limited on time with the learning meeting immediatly after this
<_marx_> Hellow: we should talk some what hour do you have?
<Hellow> But, more like upgrade, dist-upgrade, remove, purge, check, *clean, etc.
<_marx_> intro yes
<Hellow> _marx_, 0:00 UTC, if that is what you mean.
<cjohnston> So we need to write an intro and decide how we want to present the intro....
<_marx_> Hellow: yes
<cjohnston> pleia2: provided a link to the karmic intro for reference
<Hellow> Although I could easily do earlier :P.
 * _marx_ waits on cjohnston 
<cjohnston> whatcha waiting on
<pleia2> the karmic intro is good, I'd like to see something similar for ours
<cjohnston> ok.. i dont know that i have read it. so i will read it later..
<pleia2> ok
<Hellow> Where's the intro at?
<Hellow> :P
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekKarmic/Intro
<cjohnston> ^^
<Hellow> So we're using the same general intro as the Ubuntu Open Week?
<pleia2> something similar, yeah
<pleia2> I am proposing anyway :)
<cjohnston> sounds good...
<cjohnston> and how do we want to present the intro?
<cjohnston> each of us gets a part?
<pleia2> yeah, I'd say so
<pleia2> evening swoody
<cjohnston> ok.. so we can work on writing the intro.. and then assign parts to it..
 * pleia2 nods
<cjohnston> parts of it to each person..
<swoody> hello pleia2 :)
<Pendulum> yeah, that makes sense
<cjohnston> who wants to work on writing the intro?
<chitchatcurtis> hey can I say something as a newby?
<cjohnston> sure chitchatcurtis
<pleia2> chitchatcurtis: sure
<cjohnston> anyone?
<pleia2> cjohnston: ok ok, I'll have a draft by friday
<chitchatcurtis> there are some out the as I that are very new to this so basics are great.
<cjohnston> pleia2: ok.. I will try to help you with it too.. :-)
<Pendulum> pleia2: feel free to poke me if you want a hand or want me to do it
<_marx_> cjohnston: I kinda thought the intro would be the four of us that started this mess would just introduce ourselves
<pleia2> ok, I'll prep it on the wiki so you can all see my progress
<cjohnston> _marx_: we have an hour
<cjohnston> pleia2: sounds good
<cjohnston> _marx_: that will be part of it thought
<_marx_> k
<chitchatcurtis> it may be redundant to some but very helpful to many
<cjohnston> chitchatcurtis: that is the whole point of this
<cjohnston> IV. Discuss how we want to run the day
<chitchatcurtis> ok
<_marx_> for me one part is that i've only met y'all here on IRC
<pleia2> _marx_: weren't you at SELF?
<_marx_> yes
<pleia2> we met :)
 * cjohnston needs to start meeting people
<pleia2> akgraner introduced us, I'm Lyz from the pennsylvania loco
 * _marx_ runs memtest on his brain
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> What I have invisioned in how we will run this is get each instructor to give us a little intro to themselves, in which one of us will use that to introduce each instructor at the beginning of the hour
<cjohnston> s/the hour/their hour
<pleia2> _marx_: http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/062009/self_local_bof.jpg I'm third from the left, waving a pen around
<_marx_> pleia2: oh yeah! sector 2367
<pleia2> I think you're sitting 2 seats away from me there
<pleia2> sorry, tangent
<_marx_> cjohnston: sounds good
<pleia2> yep, sounds good
<cjohnston> pleia2: how are questions normally done at the events? instructor tracks and copies/pastes and answers them, or should we copy questions into -classroom for them?
<pleia2> cjohnston: it's up to the instructor
<pleia2> we ask them whether they want to do it themselves or not
<cjohnston> ok...
<_marx_> questions are asked in the chat channel
<Hellow> From what I've seen, the channel is in auditorium mode and questions are asked in chat, responded to in the main channel.
<pleia2> Hellow: yep
<Hellow> Or something like that.
<Hellow> ...err, is it auditorium mode? Does freenode even have that?
<_marx_> sometimes there is a moderator to pass them on to the classroom
<Hellow> :P
<cjohnston> should we try to get that information prior to the day, or at the start of each class?
<Hellow> It might be just +m.
<Pendulum> probably not this week, but next week should we decide who is introducing each session? (I think we should meet next week)
<cjohnston> Pendulum: agreed..
<pleia2> cjohnston: we tend to do it right before each session as we're prepping the instructor
<cjohnston> ok pleia2 sounds good
<pleia2> that way they'll have an idea of the crowd - if it's really busy that day they might need help
<pleia2> otherwise it might be eaiser just for them to do it
<cjohnston> V. Inform instructors about Lernid?
<cjohnston> Sorry for rushing..
<pleia2> np
<cjohnston> I say -1...
<Hellow> I believe you have 12 minutes left :P.
<Hellow> Or something like that.
<cjohnston> maybe let them know it exists but that we arent supporting it?
<pleia2> nhandler and nigel_nb were working on this, getting us an ical thing made and stuff in case we wanted to give people the opportunity to use it
<nigel_nb> we are creating an event Hellow
<nigel_nb> lernid can be used, but we assume that people won't have it
<nigel_nb> sorry to be late ;)
<cjohnston> I dont have a problem creating the event.. but i say no to the slides and such
<_marx_> no prob nigel_nb
<pleia2> nigel_nb: no worries, this is just our little user days meeting, learning project meeting isn't for another 10 minutes :)
<nigel_nb> if the start times and end times are ready, jono will get the config file on the server and it will be listed as an event
<_marx_> what is our audience?
<cjohnston> beginners
<_marx_> or who?
<cjohnston> new people
<cjohnston> maybe never used ubuntu
<_marx_> so adding a ppa is ...?
<Hellow> Part of what I was going to teach :P.
<Pendulum> I think it might be something worth teaching, but not something we should expect them to have done
<cjohnston> that should be covered throughout the course of the day
<pleia2> _marx_: maybe someone else will install it for them if they're recommending they attend the day :)
<cjohnston> 10 minutes
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I know, I'm here for the user days meeting
<Hellow> Is there a website that lists instructions on getting and using Lernid?
<_marx_> Hellow: great
<cjohnston> If nothing else, I say maybe shoot for lernid for the next UUD, this one, we can set it up, but I still say no slides, no fancy stuff....
<Hellow> I know what it is, but eh.
<pleia2> cjohnston: yeah, I agree
<cjohnston> ok..
<_marx_> +1 cjohnston
<cjohnston> VI. Promoting UUD
<Pendulum> +1
<Hellow> +1 cjohnston
<cjohnston> I have already blogged about it once..
<cjohnston> its made it to UWN
<cjohnston> and planet
<pleia2> I was waiting to blog about it so they weren't all blogged at the same time
<chitchatcurtis> but there are new users
<pleia2> but I want to post something on the planet this week
<pleia2> maybe wednesday
<cjohnston> I owe PabloRubianes a post on the spanish version too
<cjohnston> I will probably blog about it atleast one more time..
<Pendulum> I can blog, but my blog isn't syndicated anywhere
<cjohnston> Were else can we promote pleia2
<PabloRubianes> the link is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<Hellow> I'll probably blog about it sometime later this week. Friday, perhaps.
<pleia2> cjohnston: did it make it to the fridge?
<Pendulum> twitter/identica
<cjohnston> Pendulum: still better than nothing
<cjohnston> pleia2: hmm
<cjohnston> dunno
<cjohnston> i dont think so pleia2
<cjohnston> but dont quote me
<Hellow> How does Open Week get promoted?
<pleia2> nope
<_marx_> i'll blog too but it's little read
<pleia2> every bit helps
<_marx_> Hellow: may i /msg
<Hellow> _marx_, Sure.
<cjohnston> pleia2: what else does UOW or UDW get?
<Pendulum> so if pleia2 blogs friday, should I blog Monday of next week?
<cjohnston> any idea?
<pleia2> cjohnston: I think they tend to email the loco-contacts list too
<Hellow> UOW *might* get put on the ubuntu.com front page, but uh. I don't know :P.
<cjohnston> pleia2: is that something that we can do?
<pleia2> cjohnston: email to loco-contacts? I think so, just frame it like "let your loco teams know"
<pleia2> they are good at reaching new users
<cjohnston> and also on (e)(k)ubuntu-users mailing lists
<cjohnston> pleia2: thats a good though..
<Pendulum> *nods*
<pleia2> our focus is gnome, so I'm not sure about those other lists
<pleia2> or if any would be appropriate for posting it on
<chitchatcurtis> what about ubuntu business?
<cjohnston> pleia2: still educating on cli, finding help, etc
<PabloRubianes> we send letters to every spanish speaking LoCo Admin too, but in English is more dificult
<Hellow> ubuntu-announce?
<Hellow> I don't know if you can do that or not.
<pleia2> I'm not sure either
<cjohnston> pleia2: could you investigate that
<Hellow> ubuntu-news too.
<cjohnston> you would be the one to know
<cjohnston> who to talk to
<pleia2> yeah, I'll see what I can figure out
<cjohnston> the last topic is just me saying im going to send out another email asking for an overview/outline from the instructors to post on the wiki page
<pleia2> ok great
<cjohnston> last thing.. 10 seconde
<cjohnston> seconds
<cjohnston> next meeitng
<cjohnston> thoughts?
<Hellow> This is going to be /fun/.
<cjohnston> same time next week?
<_marx_> ditto
<Pendulum> works for me
<cjohnston> _marx_ pleia2 ?
<pleia2> no good for me, but I'll catch up
 * _marx_ good
<cjohnston> ok.. we will discuss later
<pleia2> my mother is visiting, but my schedule is pretty crazy for the next few weeks anyway
<cjohnston> ok.. we will discuss later
<cjohnston> #end
<pleia2> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> thanks all
<pleia2> ok UCLP folks - meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now :)
<cjohnston> crack that whip
<Hellow> *crack*
<pleia2> dinda1: UCLP meeting over in #ubuntu-meeting :)
<pleia2> doctormo?
<pleia2> bah, no doctormo or cprofitt
<pleia2> Vantrax?
<doctormo> pleia2: sorry about that
<doctormo> Are we having it in here?
<pleia2> in -meeting
<pleia2> haven't started yet though
<pleia2> dunno where cprofitt disappeared to
<Vantrax> I am around kinda
<ZachK_> back
<cjohnston> UUD people: pleia2 Pendulum _marx_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Meetings/01112010
<nigel_nb> pleia2, how did the meeting go?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: it was an excellent meeting :) I'm very excited
<nigel_nb> my screen was flickering too much for me to understand what was going on
<pleia2> aww
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I'm going to create a page for bzr + asciidoc
<pleia2> on the wiki?
<nigel_nb> on the wiki
<pleia2> ok :)
<nigel_nb> so we have something for new contributors
<nigel_nb> I'll take it as my vacation project ;)
<pleia2> sounds good
<nigel_nb> probably finish of the bzr docs too...
<nigel_nb> i'll be idling away at home
<pleia2> :)
<nigel_nb> who do i ask for course creator previleges on the moodle site?
<pleia2> I can probably figure out how to do it
<nigel_nb> ah, great :)
<nigel_nb> doctormo, I moved to xubuntu instead of kubuntu ;)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: thinking of doing the conversion of your class to moodle?
<pleia2> wb cjohnston
<pleia2> err cprofitt
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: you need course creator rights?
<pleia2> I am so bad with tabs today!
<cprofitt> lol
<nigel_nb> yes
<nigel_nb> want to try it out
<cprofitt> gah...
<nigel_nb> cprofitt, wb
<cprofitt> sorry is nigel_nb still here?
<cprofitt> I hit the wrong key
<nigel_nb> cprofitt, I'm thinking of converting my course to moodle
<nigel_nb> haha
<cprofitt> do you have an account yet on the site?
<nigel_nb> yep
<cprofitt> you are now a course creator
<nigel_nb> cprofitt, thank you
 * cprofitt hits his 'That was easy button"
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> cprofitt, I'll through the materials that you sent once I reach home
<nigel_nb> ugh! the flickering is back again
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: sounds good...
<cprofitt> and ask me if you need help
 * nigel_nb plans for doom of HP
<cprofitt> but feel free to just play with it too
<nigel_nb> cprofitt, I've done some work in Joomla and Drupal.  I hope it comes back to me
<cprofitt> that will not be needed in Moodle... to be honest
<pleia2> cjohnston: thanks for putting together those meeting minutes
<nigel_nb> at least I'll have a generic idea
<nigel_nb> pleia2, does the user days team have a Lp group?
<duanedesign> cprofitt: sorry i got taken away from the meeting :)
<pleia2> yeah
<cprofitt> no problem duanedesign
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~user-days-instructors
<nigel_nb> pleia2, ah I'm there
<pleia2> yep :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I'll try promoting on ubuntu users planet
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> !
<pleia2> I'll be blogging about it friday, I think Pendulum will on monday
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, has a blog?
<nigel_nb> oh
<pleia2> I think she said she would be
<pleia2> maybe I'm just making things up, I am kind of tired :)
<pleia2> doctormo: have you seen the princess and the frog yet?
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, lol, actuaIly hoped if u cud give me the url
<nigel_nb> okay everyone.  I'm off for a vacation.  Gotta pack.  Touch base with you all when I get home.
<pleia2> http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ubuntu-meeting.20100111_2007.html
<pleia2> mootbot is neat
<cprofitt> pleia2: can you send the action items out on the mailing list?
<pleia2> ok
<cprofitt> thanks...
<cprofitt> I think it is good for those subscribed to see our action items
<pleia2> my siamese is standing right in front of my monitor in an attempt to get attention
<pleia2> cprofitt: when you say "Ubuntu Educators site" you mean the ning page, right?
<cprofitt> yes
<pleia2> ok good
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: TBD | Support in #ubuntu
<cprofitt> night all
<doctormo> pleia2: Not yet, I did go see Shelock Holms though, which I thought was very good.
<pleia2> yeah, sherlock holmes was fun
<doctormo> The music was fantastic.
<humphreybc> I wonder if the Ubuntu Community Learning Project would be interested in the Ubuntu Manual Project...
<humphreybc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<doctormo> humphreybc: Of course it is
<humphreybc> Okay, well, let me introduce myself. I'm Benjamin Humphrey, the main project driver for the Manual project.
<humphreybc> We are interested in collaborating with you guys to get official support behind our manual, and hopefully get it included in the Ubuntu CD.
<humphreybc> Obviously it's a bit hard at the moment because we're still in development, but we are well ahead of schedule and our final product should look spectacular when it is released in April. We also should have it translated in 20+ languages.
<humphreybc> We are still a relatively young project, but the Manual project could be the most ambitious and largest Ubuntu project in quite a while - involving the whole community. We have already had a lot of interest and are moving forward with development at a rapid pace.
<humphreybc> I'd like to know how the Community Learning Project could help us out :)
<doctormo> humphreybc: What is your technoledgy base?
<humphreybc> We use LaTeX, bzr and po4a with rosetta to handle translations
<humphreybc> Just browsing the Learning wiki, and it seems that we cover much of the stuff on this page in our manual. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/UbuntuDesktopTopics
<doctormo> humphreybc: It might be that the manual will end up covering the same ground, but the structure of learning materials is such that we have to have demonstrations, teacher lesson plans, quizes and other things in place.
<doctormo> humphreybc: We might even be able to share a lot of text, that would be very useful.
<humphreybc> sure I don't mind that
<humphreybc> How can the Learning project help us out?
<doctormo> Although we write the materials in AsciiDoc which gets converted to DocBook xml for translations using rosetta.
<humphreybc> nothing a copy and paste can't fix.
<humphreybc> But I definitely see room for collaboration here.
<doctormo> Collaboration :-) would you like a walk through?
<humphreybc> a walkthrough of?
<humphreybc> Learning project?
<doctormo> humphreybc: Yes, how we're going to be making materials and how we'd teach them
<humphreybc> sure, go for it
<doctormo> By the way, didn't I see some of you guys at UDS?
<humphreybc> I sort of got the general gist on the wiki, but if you'd like to explain more that would be great. Is the Learning project fairly new?
<doctormo> humphreybc: The learning project's been around for almost a year, but resources have been a problem. Getting people on board who drive forwards etc.
<humphreybc> Nope you wouldn't have, we started this project after UDS-L. I'd love to go to the next UDS but unfortunately won't be able to afford it unless I get sponsored.
<humphreybc> right, sounds like you need a large project like the Manual to help out with content :)
<doctormo> humphreybc: Then it must have been the Ubuntu Documentation team... they're going to be using Docbook xml directly and we're going to be using their scripts to do all our translations in rosetta.
<doctormo> humphreybc: How big is the Manual project?
<humphreybc> it's fairly large. We've got over 100 team members, which isn't bad for only existing for about one month. We've got a lot of contributors, translations into many languages. Have a look at LP: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> We've also received a significant amount of media attention
<doctormo> humphreybc: That might be why, we've been around for ages and have been ignored quit well.
<doctormo> Which is very fustrating.
<humphreybc> Ah, well, it's because I've been very busy promoting us :)
<humphreybc> So your project is to hold classroom IRC sessions to teach people?
<doctormo> humphreybc: Perhaps that's how you can help us, getting us people :-) and attention.
<doctormo> Plus it's probably the case that your project's work neatly covers the desktop dection of the learning project.
<doctormo> section*
<humphreybc> well we've got a lot of content that you're welcome to use for your classroom sessions, but I'm not sure I want to divert contributors away from the manual right now as we are on a fairly tight schedule and need all the help we can get.
<doctormo> But I can't see if you have any plans to write Community, SysAdmin or Programming/Contribution guides too.
<humphreybc> No, we're not. We are aimed at new Ubuntu users who are migrating from Windows/Mac.
<doctormo> What about users migrating from paper?
<humphreybc> Well, we are also aimed at them too.
<doctormo> :-)
<humphreybc> Have you read the summary and justification sections on our main wiki page?
<humphreybc> It's easier than me repeating it :)
<doctormo> I have, don't mind me, I'm just grumpy, trying to get out of it now.
<humphreybc> No worries.
<humphreybc> I'd also like to add that we are separate from the docs team, at least for now.
<humphreybc> They are a bit reluctant on the project because they seem to see it as a duplication of efforts, and also don't believe that this manual can succeed (apparently there was something similar to our project way back in 6.06 or something that failed)
<doctormo> I remember it
<doctormo> And I think their worry is that it won't be maintained
<humphreybc> sure
<doctormo> Which is always a problem.
<humphreybc> Well, I can't talk for the future, but I'm fairly certain we won't have as many maintenance problems as the doc team
<humphreybc> For a few reasons
<humphreybc> 1) we use launchpad to manage everything, and we assign tasks to people. 2) everything is in one document, instead of spread out all over the places. 3) the leadership is clear cut. 4) we have an awesome wiki and amazing communication within the team. 5) the manual is designed from the ground up to be easily maintainable and 6) I'm in charge. :)
<doctormo> humphreybc: Could you show me how you assign tasks?
<humphreybc> we use blueprints: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> basically, for the chapters, the author is assigned, and we have an editor set as the "approver"
<humphreybc> we're still working on the editing stuff at the moment, but that's how it will work
<doctormo> pleia2: Do you mind if I assign you a chapter as a blueprint?
<humphreybc> currently there is only chapter 9 and 10 that are unassigned
<humphreybc> the wiki table of contents page has more information on what these chapters contain
<doctormo> Interesting
<humphreybc> it's probably not a perfect system, but so far it has been rather effective
<humphreybc> people are assigned things and everybody knows when each item is due. We have to have all the content in place by the 10th Februray.
<humphreybc> the translations I never accounted for, but they've gone completely through the roof
<humphreybc> we had to rush to get LaTeX working with rosetta because I was getting so many emails a day from people willing to help translate
<doctormo> Sounds good
<pleia2> I probably should have dropped a mail to the list when i discovered ubuntu-manual
<pleia2> my hopes were similar to doctormo's http://doctormo.wordpress.com/?p=1772
<pleia2> I think someone had mentioned it here, and that's how I knew about it
<pleia2> regarding where we should announce things to promote UUD, dholbach gave this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityTeam/KnowledgeBase
<DiegoTc> cjohnston: is there any log of yesterday meeting?
<pleia2> DiegoTc: user days meeting or learning team?
<pleia2> there are logs for both, just need to get you the right link :)
<DiegoTc> pleia2: thanks
<DiegoTc> and user days meeting
<pleia2> DiegoTc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Meetings/01112010
<pleia2> minutes and log
<DiegoTc> thanks :D
<cjohnston> nhandler: ping
<nhandler> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> nhandler: you cant by chance do 0200 for user days can you?
<cjohnston> Your avail says 0200
<cjohnston> sorry.. 0300
<cjohnston> not that I Want to move your course that late.. but im trying to slide in another course
<nhandler> I would prefer not to go later than 0200 (especially if I am going to be answering questions during the session). I just want to make sure I am wide awake while giving the presentation.
<nhandler> Just out of curiosity, what is the extra session?
<cjohnston> magicfab
<cjohnston> iirc picking hardware that works with ubuntu
<nhandler> Is Hellow still giving a presentation? He is still listed as TBD
<cjohnston> yes
<Hellow> I'm working on it.
<nhandler> :)
<cjohnston> nhandler: you listed 0300-0500... thats why i ask
<nhandler> I guess I could do 0300.
 * Hellow updates the timetable
<cjohnston> I need 0200
<cjohnston> if thats not too late
 * Hellow with his presentation
<cjohnston> if it is, let me know
<nhandler> I thought you just asked about 0300
<cjohnston> I mistyped a little.. your avail says 0300 to 0500, and i need 0200 which falls out of what you listed avail
<nhandler> That should work
<nhandler> Once the wiki schedule is updated, poke me, and I'll update the calendar
<cjohnston> poke
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> Have a link handy?
<cjohnston> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<cjohnston> I have plenty of links handy.. which would you like
<nhandler> The wiki is wrong. You put me at 01:00
<nhandler> Who is at 23:00 ?
<cjohnston> its fixed
<cjohnston> I have to figure out who I can move to 2300
<nhandler> Was my session the only one that changed so far?
<cjohnston> I just moved another.
<cjohnston> popey: ping
<cjohnston> popey: can you do your course at 2200?
<cjohnston> dinner... bbiaf
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-13
<nigelb_nb> hey everyone
<chitchatcurtis> hello all
<cjohnston> hi chitchatcurtis
<cjohnston> thanks Hellow !
<Hellow> Ohai thar.
<chitchatcurtis> so is there a class so to speak tonight? Im very new to Linux
<cjohnston> chitchatcurtis: we dont have classes in here
<cjohnston> classes are held in #ubuntu-classroom
<chitchatcurtis> o I c
<cjohnston> If you join there, you will find a link in the topic to the classroom page which will show you a list of upcoming courses
<chitchatcurtis> just learned somethink new . thanks
<cjohnston> This is more of a planning channel... I doubt you will find much thats useful as far as learning new things in here..
<_marx_> chitchatcurtis: as a new user what sort of classes would you be interested in?
<nigelbabu> ah, better :)
<chitchatcurtis> just how to get around ubuntu. I cam from a long line of windows. I never really liked it.
<chitchatcurtis> not knowing where things are was a head ache. and how to get downloads installed is another
<_marx_> hum, "how to get around Ubuntu" not sure what you mean by that
<_marx_> ah ok
<chitchatcurtis> like I said I figured them out, but it would have sped things up for me
<_marx_> right, that's good info for those planning courses though
<nigelbabu> chitchatcurtis: ubuntu lucid will come out with a manual
<nigelbabu> chitchatcurtis: in the meanwhile, you can use the inbuilt help
<chitchatcurtis> oh.
<nigelbabu> pleia2 and Pendulum: got around to blog about ubuntu user day?
<Pendulum> nigelbabu: I believe pleia2 is doing hers friday and i'm doing mine like monday
<chitchatcurtis> One thing that I had problems with was getting mp3 cameras and other hardwear working properly
<nigelbabu> Pendulum: I'm hoping to get those videos done in a few days so that you add that to the post
<nigelbabu> Pendulum: lemme see if I can get it ready by then
<nigelbabu> popey: will you be able to voice over and mix the how -to videos by friday?
<nigelbabu> Pendulum: whats your blog's URL?
<Pendulum> nigelbabu: pendulumtech.wordpress.com
<nigelbabu> Pendulum: oh no! pink attack!
<nigelbabu> lol
<Pendulum> I <3 pink
<Pendulum> and it's not even the pink I want
<nigelbabu> Pendulum: the text is a bit too light for me
<nigelbabu> have to get my glasses
<Pendulum> I can't do anything about it. wordpress.com doesn't let you customize themes very much
<nigelbabu> bah to wordpress
<cjohnston> pleia2: fwiw, im waiting on hearing back from popey or MagicFab and then I will have the schedule set, and send out the email to the instructors..
<cjohnston> I was hoping to be able to do it tonight.. but maybe not :-(
<pleia2> cjohnston: popey is on the other side of the pond, so it's quite late :)
<pleia2> and great!
<cjohnston> ya.. a guy can hope tho
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelbabu> cjohnston: he'll reply when he wakes up ;)
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> but i prolly wont get to it till tomorrow nite :-(
<nigelbabu> hm
 * nigelbabu is on windows and hating it
<cjohnston> the email is written, I just have to get his confirmation, and then hit send
<cjohnston> heheh nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> ;)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: around?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Aye
<doctormo> How much of me is still awake is anyone's guess
<nigel_nb> Hellow: around?
<nigel_nb> Hellow: found a topic yet?
<pleia2> "Package Management Basics"
<nigel_nb> whoa
<nigel_nb> pleia2: well, at least he found a topic ;)
<pleia2> it's a good one :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: so did I miss anything over the past 2 days?
<pleia2> not really, cjohnston will be sending out the formalized schedule in an announcement this evening
<nigel_nb> oh great
<nigel_nb> wow! profit's dirty diaper is on the meeting logs
<pleia2> it's his child's, not his!
<cjohnston_> pleia2: The schedule is done
<pleia2> cjohnston_: right, sending out the announcement tonight?
<cjohnston_> Maybe during lunch, but yes
<pleia2> great :)
<cjohnston_> I don't know the context of your message so I just wanted to let you know
<pleia2> nigel_nb was just asking for an update
<cjohnston_> Gotcha
<nigel_nb> unfortunately my graphics controller is out of whack
<nigel_nb> so I'm copying stuff to my parents comptuer and getting done
<nigel_nb> so, just wanted to knw what happened during all the meetings I missed
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I know its his kids diaper :P
<pleia2> :)
<nigel_nb> he came in coz he was pinged?
<nigel_nb> wow
<pleia2> yeah, he's got some script to email him or txt him or something, then logs on on his phone
<nigel_nb> geeky
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> well, we can keep pinging some day when he's bored
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> or when *we* are bored :)
<nigel_nb> haha, true
<nigel_nb> Hellow: can you ping me when you get time
<doctormo> pleia2: There was a suggestion that we modify our structure slightly, would you like to hear the two proposals?
<pleia2> doctormo: UCLP course structure?
<pleia2> suggestions are always welcome :)
<nigel_nb> oh no! Not again!
<nigel_nb> lol, doctormo, go ahead :)
<doctormo> No, production structure, the way we organise people... :-)
<nigel_nb> I'm inspired by ubuntu-manual, one day I hope we get that fast
<doctormo> 1) Blueprints should be created for each topic due to be written and assigned to people with expected deadlines.
<doctormo> 2) That the structures in the wiki be used as a public draft and a more reviewed and paired down structure to apear in a file within the bzr branch, each directory which would contain to job lot of what needs done.
<doctormo> The ideas are to increase the definition about what the work is and who has said they will do it.
<pleia2> blueprints still confuse me terribly
<nigel_nb> I have no clue what they are
<pleia2> ubuntu-manual does things that way
<nigel_nb>  I <3 the way ubuntu-manual is moving, its pretty fast paced
<nigel_nb> doctormo: how do I checkout stuff from LP on windows? have to install the windows version of bzr?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I'm the wrong person to ask about that
<nigel_nb> I'm stuck on an XP
<nigel_nb> to top it off, I'm on dial-up
<nigel_nb> 17 MB is going to take 2 hours
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Do you not have a live CD you can use instead?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I do, but I'm not sure if this ancient modem will work with it
<doctormo> It's a win modem, there are ways
<nigel_nb> lazy lol
<doctormo> nigel_nb: It's a learning opertunity and a requirement for your enviroment, it sounds like learning it now will allow you to help others in your situation too.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I will, first I want my laptop up
<nigel_nb> _marx_: around? need a favor
<nigel_nb> _marx_: can you go to screencasts wiki and create the intro and ending screens with the presentation file that they have given.  If I dont it, the resolution may change.  Just share it the same folder once done.
 * _marx_ reading scroll back
<nigel_nb> only one ;)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: apparently, its really tough
<nigel_nb> doctormo: my modem is external and connected via usb and that part sucks (or so it seems)
<_marx_> nigel_nb: which screencast wiki page?
<nigel_nb> _marx_: getting it for ya
<nigel_nb> _marx_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<nigel_nb> _marx_: search for "Creating a header and footer"
<_marx_> ok reading it now
<_marx_> nigel_nb: yeah I believe I can handle that; be a couple of hours though
<nigel_nb> _marx_: take your time
<_marx_> have to edit the example files 6.06 - Dapper is a _little dated
<nigel_nb> yeah, a little bit of changes
<_marx_> 3.5 years dated ;)
<nigel_nb> _marx_: I'll blame popey for that ;)
<nigel_nb> _marx_: he leads the team
<_marx_> yeah saw that somewhere
<nigel_nb> and he's looking for someone so he can "hand it over" (read as "dump it on")
<cjohnston> mornin
<pleia2> evening cjohnston
<cjohnston> pleia2: when are you available evening wise for a meeting?
<cjohnston> ;-)
<pleia2> tonight :)
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> !fail
<pleia2> tomorrow night is ok too, then not again until tuesday
<cjohnston> any time tues?
<cjohnston> evening our time
<pleia2> evening
<cprofitt> 10pm for US meeting right pleia
<pleia2> cprofitt: yep!
<cjohnston> _marx_:
<cjohnston> where penny be?
<cjohnston> pleia2: can you try to remember next time you see Penny to ask her if Tuesday evening our time is ok with her?
<cjohnston> and let me know
<pleia2> yeah
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> I'm really not liking this... I'm getting nervous
<pleia2> about what?
<cjohnston> school and UUD together
<pleia2> hm?
<cjohnston> just that im not gonna be able to devote the time I want to to UUD
<cjohnston> I know it doesn't really matter...
<cjohnston> Cause ya'll are here..
<cjohnston> but still
<pleia2> yeah, you've already done tons of work and really brought things together on this project :)
<cjohnston> I know... and because of that, I really wanna see it all the way through..
<cjohnston> And each day that I go to class I just learn more bad things
<cjohnston> I feel like I'm going to go to work just to take a break from school
<pleia2> aw
<cjohnston> there she is
<pleia2> evening pen :)
<Pendulum> hiya cjohnston, pleia2
<Pendulum> what's up?
<cjohnston> what are your plans on Tueday evening EST?
<Pendulum> next tuesday and what time?
<cjohnston> evening
<cjohnston> trying to get a consensus
<Pendulum> I get home from work sometime between 6 and 7 and am free up until about 10
<cjohnston> est?
<Pendulum> yes
<cjohnston> thanks
<cjohnston> now just need to hear from _marx_
<Pendulum> if you want to do something earlier, I get out of work at 5 and can be in a coffeeshop by 5:30 for internet, just let me know
<pleia2> later is better for me
<pleia2> 8 or 9
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> popey: you still up?
<pleia2> but I'll make it work whatever we decide :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: I was thnking around that time as well
<cjohnston> dinner
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-14
<_marx_> next Tuesday?
<cjohnston> yessir
<cjohnston> pleia2: should i inform the instructors about the meeting and let them know they can come if they want, or do you think that would make it to where nothing gets done
<_marx_> 1900 est loco team meeting that day
<pleia2> cjohnston: depends on the agenda :)
<_marx_> i can be in two between 8:00 and 8:30 pm
<cjohnston> so would 2100 work better for you?
<_marx_> hum, divided attention for 30 minutes should be managable
<_marx_> well yeah 2100 might be better
<cjohnston> ok..
<_marx_> loco team has a long agenda
<cjohnston> pleia2: _marx_ Pendulum 2100 est on Tuesday January 19
<cjohnston> Confirm please?
<Pendulum> fine with me
<pleia2> yep
<cjohnston> Done.. thanks
<cjohnston> pe	[6~[6~
<cjohnston> oops
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> booked
<_marx_> hum nigel isn
<_marx_> t here
 * cjohnston needs a good todo manager
 * _marx_ wondering what he had in mind earlier w/screencast header
<_marx_> but all done and loaded to U-One share
<cjohnston> _marx_: could you do me a huge favor?
<cjohnston> if you have time
<cjohnston> _marx_ Pendulum pleia2 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Meetings/01192010  - please add agenda items you may have
 * _marx_ looking
<cjohnston> yall should all have emails
<Pendulum> cjohnston: was about to say good e-mail :)
<cjohnston> ty
<nhandler> Not sure I agree with the logic behind the lernid decision, but it isn't my call. Either way, it might be worth linking to the google calendar from the wiki so people can subscribe to it if they wish
<nhandler> I believe it is up-to-date and in sync with the wiki schedule
<cjohnston> nhandler: with this course being geared towards beginners, who may not know how to install lernid (and possibly not even be on Ubuntu) I dont think its a wise idea to use the features of it
<pleia2> cjohnston: great email!
<cjohnston> ty
<_marx_> cjohnston: now I know what is/was i was supposed to send you :\ course outline overview
<cjohnston> hehehe
<Pendulum> nhandler: I believe that is the plan so that people can use it if they want to. We're just not saying "everything needs to work in lernid" or recommending that everyone uses lernid
<_marx_> nhandler: adding ppa's may be included in Hellow 's session
<Hellow> That's one of the parts to my presentation, yes :P.
<cjohnston> it wouldnt be fair to someone in a beginners course to setup slide shows and such for lernid when they possibly wont know how to install it
<_marx_> great Hellow
<cjohnston> off to study..
<cjohnston> ping me if you need me
<Pendulum> I mean, I plan on running lernid for at least part of it so I can play with lernid, but I guess I'm not that new anymore (although sometimes I still feel new)
<_marx_> ten days y'all
<Pendulum> yes!
<cjohnston> _marx_: please dont remind me
<pleia2> cjohnston: did you send out an announcement?
<cjohnston> to?
<pleia2> 11:48:27 < pleia2> cjohnston_: right, sending out the announcement tonight?
<pleia2> 11:48:46 < cjohnston_> Maybe during lunch, but yes
<pleia2> ^^ that one! :)
<cjohnston> ya.. did you not get my email?
<pleia2> oh, was it the email?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> announcement of finalized schedule
<pleia2> I thought you were going to send the schedule to -classroom and -loco-contacts
<cjohnston> I can..
<cjohnston> that email was just to the instructors
<pleia2> gotcha
<cjohnston> let me see if I can come up with an email..
<cjohnston> I'll get you to proof it first if you dont mind
<pleia2> sure
<cjohnston> pleia2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/356355/ please
<cjohnston> were you able to find out about -announce?
<pleia2> cjohnston: yeah, -announce is pretty much just for release/eol milestones
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> where else can we announce it.. any ideas?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: schedule final?
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: unless someone tells me they have a problem with it.. yes
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: awesome.  Let me get around to getting the settings for lernid ready
<nigel_nb> nhandler: png
<nigel_nb> nhandler: ping
<cjohnston> the only changes i have made in the past two weeks I believe i spoke with each person who was effected
<nigel_nb> as long as starting and ending are fine, lernid settings are same
<nigel_nb> if you switch courses around, tell nhandler
<cjohnston> k
<Hellow> [late] We could announce it on ubuntu-news [/late]
<nigel_nb> pleia2: what is the planned frequency of uud?
<pleia2> cjohnston: just read the pastebin, looks great!
<pleia2> nigel_nb: not decided yet
<nigel_nb> pleia2: arrg, or else we could number it
<cjohnston> Would you add anything? should I add please pass then on to the members of your teams as well as anyone you might feel would be interested?
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: I figured just do it by date.. but i dunno
<cjohnston> nhandler: is gonna help me with fridge status..
<cjohnston> ive already done planet once
<cjohnston> pleia2: is gonna do planet
<cjohnston> ill probably do another planet or two
<cjohnston> i may blog about my status of working on it.. which would in turn also advertise it
<pleia2> cjohnston: the "please pass it on" line from your email earlier today was great
<cjohnston> just copy and paste the whole promoting the ubuntu user day?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: I'll blog on ubuntuuweblogs.com
<cjohnston> no thanks nigel_nb
<cjohnston> jk :-P
<nigel_nb> I actually blogged once, but I wasn't on the planet then
<pleia2> something like your "Please take a few minutes over the next week or so to promote the User Day to people you know, in your LoCo Team, in your blog, or any other resources you may have access to." bit
<cjohnston> will do
<cjohnston> anything else i should add?
<nigel_nb> asking for topics people would like to see on the next one?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: good one :)
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: i plan on a survey for that
<cjohnston> I could put it in the email tho if yall want
<cjohnston> pleia2: do we use anything for surveys?
<pleia2> oh, in this announcement can you replace "course" with "class"?
<cjohnston> umm.. sure :-)
<pleia2> "course" is more like a prolonged thing, these are stand alone classes
<cjohnston> yall are slacking with the meeting agenda
<nigel_nb> slacking
<pleia2> :P
<nigel_nb> who? what? where?
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: look at the agenda for the next meeting.. you got your number
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Meetings/01192010
<nigel_nb> arg
<cjohnston> ?
<nigel_nb> how do we do surveys?
<cjohnston> i dunno
<nigel_nb> I mean I dont want people to sign up or anything
<cjohnston> there was one after uds
<cjohnston> which you didnt have to sign up for
<cjohnston> i think either akgraner or cz......somelettersgohere asked me to fill it out
<nigel_nb> haha
<nigel_nb> dont let her see that one :P
<cjohnston> shes not in here for me to tab
<cjohnston> i have no idea what the rest of the letters are
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> if she joins ill spell it right
<akgraner> what's up?  doodle poll stuff?
<nhandler> survey monkey?
<cjohnston> akgraner or nhandler where does ubuntu normally do surveys for events?
<akgraner> nigel_nb, how are you?
<nhandler> cjohnston: For scheduling events? If so, Doodle
<cjohnston> post event feedback
<nigel_nb> feedback
<akgraner> I use survey monkey  and doodle
<akgraner> survey monkey for feedback
<nigel_nb> akgraner: been better, I'm being fed food and made to roam around (at home after 7 months ;))
<akgraner> :-)
<cjohnston> survey monkey it is
<cjohnston> pleia2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/356366/
<cjohnston> anything else ^^
<cjohnston> should i ask for course suggestions for next time or leave that to the survey?
<nigel_nb> make a survey
<pleia2> I'd leave it until the survey
<cjohnston> kk
<pleia2> cjohnston: looks good!
<cjohnston> loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com, ubuntu-classroom@lists.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> anything else?
<cjohnston> -news, -learning, -user -??
<nigel_nb> can someone give me mark's email id?
<cjohnston> mark?
<cjohnston> _marx_: ?
<nigel_nb> _marx_
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/markthecarp
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: dont torture me on a dial-up
<nigel_nb> :P
<cjohnston> sorry
<cjohnston> didnt know dialup
<cjohnston> markthecarp gmail
<cjohnston> .com
<cjohnston> pleia2: ^^?
<nigel_nb> yeah, got it
<pleia2> -news-team and -learning
<pleia2> (-news is for UWN)
<nigel_nb> I've mailed jono with a copy to all 4 of you guys.  So in case something is wrong, please do what you have to do
<pleia2> nigel_nb: thanks :)
<nigel_nb> ok, later everyone :)
<nigel_nb> I'm off enjoying my holidays ;)
<cjohnston> thanks nigel_nb
<cjohnston> ok.. sending the email in just a minute
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: no probs
<cjohnston> spam has been sent
<cjohnston> I mean..
<cjohnston> umm..
<cjohnston> ya
 * pleia2 waits for it to hit her inbox before bed
 * cjohnston too
<pleia2> yay :)
<pleia2> looks great!
<cjohnston> ty
<pleia2> nice to see the spanish version coming together too :)
<cjohnston> agreed
<cjohnston> i just wish i could read it
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> ive translated it once or twice just to see what they have said
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> see if they figured out anything we didnt
<cjohnston> I guess they turned away an instructor who wanted to teach something that didnt fit
<pleia2> ok, bedtime
<pleia2> night :)
<cjohnston> g'nite
<cjohnston> I'm following in just a minute or two
<cjohnston> we are on fridge!
<cjohnston> I'm glad we have gotten this thing together like we have.. thanks Pendulum pleia2 _marx_ and nb..
<cjohnston> g'nite all
<humphreybc> I wonder if anyone could tell me how to mount a remote server in boot?
<humphreybc> obviously requires editing the fstab
<humphreybc> i connect via SSH
<cjohnston> mornin
<Pendulum> hiya
<cjohnston> hey pleia2
<cjohnston> sorry.. hey Pendulum
<doctormo> Hey all
<cjohnston> hey doctormo
<Pendulum> morning doctormo
<pleia2> morning
<Pendulum> morning pleia2
<cjohnston> hey pleia2
<pleia2> oh good, we're on the fridge \o/
<cjohnston> cra[
<cjohnston> crap
<cjohnston> lol
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-15
<cjohnston> I guess my email opened me up to recieving all sorts of email.. from emails about support for tutorials on my website to who knows what else
<pleia2> is this a good thing?
<cjohnston> depends
<cjohnston> a few about UUD.. all asking about lernid
<cjohnston> and one wanting me to help someone setup a lamp stack
<Vantrax> fyi peoples ill be away for a week at a linux conference
<pleia2> Vantrax: cool, LCA?
<Vantrax> yep
<Vantrax> Im presenting and running a discussion group
<pleia2> awesome :)
<pleia2> I hear it's a great conference, have you been before?
<Vantrax> nope
<Vantrax> I hear its in the top 3 in the world now
<Vantrax> linus was giving the keynote last year
<pleia2> yeah
<Vantrax> he usually attends apparently
<Vantrax> as does stalman
<pendulum_> pleia2: Just a small note, but I think you meant to say "remote participation"?
<pendulum_> (in your blog)
<pleia2> what did I say?
<pleia2> oh, the second one
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> pendulum_ is all over my blog today!
<pendulum_> Np. Thanks for blogging :)
<pleia2> :)
<pendulum_> Hah
<pleia2> figured I'd push the User Days post out now while my blog is being visited lots for the UW thing
<pendulum_> Yeah
<pendulum_> Oh, if I ping you the rss feed link when I get home tonight, can you add me to the UW planet?
<pleia2> sure
<pendulum_> Thank you :)
<DiegoTc> ping cjohnston
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-17
<pleia2> rough draft, please edit, re-write, etc etc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Introduction
<Pendulum> pleia2: sorry, I was/am on a skype call about some UW stuff, but that looks good to me :)
<Pendulum> what needs to go into the lernid bit?
<Pendulum> because I can write it if I know generally how much detail needs to go in
<doctormo> pleia2:  morning
<Pendulum> hiya doctormo
<AlanBell> oh, I just did a bit on Lernid
<doctormo> Hey AlanBell and Pendulum
<AlanBell> hey doctormo
<pleia2> Pendulum: re: lernid stuff, I've never actually used it so whoever is familiar with it can write a little thing I guess
#ubuntu-learning 2011-01-10
<pleia2> jledbetter: huh, p2pu is interesting
<jledbetter> pleia2, Yes. Potential :)
<jledbetter> Started learning python and can see how I can make a python 101 type class that uses launchpad (maybe) to do class projects. That way, people get experience contributing to a small open-source type project. I've seen some organizers put their material on github which is interesting
<pleia2> cool
